# cclose grip bench press question pls



## justadude (Jun 19, 2012)

I need to know when doing close grip bench press, what is the correct positioning of your hands and do you lower down to the chest or abs. Cheers


----------



## drfpsycho (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally,I only keep a couple inches between my two hands, basically grip it so your two hands are almost touching one another but not quite.


----------



## mr62 (Jun 21, 2012)

4 inches b/t thumbs on the bar. Lower to very bottom of chest. I use a spotter.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 21, 2012)

justadude said:


> I need to know when doing close grip bench press, what is the correct positioning of your hands and do you lower down to the chest or abs. Cheers



I like these for triceps mass. I keep my elbows nice and tight to my sides and focus on putting all the stress on the tri's. I lower mine down to about my lower pec area.


----------



## deniss77 (Jun 22, 2012)

Another key to getting the most out of this exercise is to squeeze your triceps out at the top of the movement.


----------



## platt00 (Jun 25, 2012)

i also find the movement is helped by using just my palms to grip the bar.


----------



## john696 (Jun 26, 2012)

your arms should be parallel with the side of your body, keep the elbows in and bring it down to the  chest, push with your arms


----------



## thc (Jul 2, 2012)

try super set with skull crushers behind the head


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 2, 2012)

thc said:


> try super set with skull crushers behind the head



I'm a big fan of skull crushers as well.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

When i do my close grip i like to keep my grip exactly shoulder width and i come down to the top of my chest above my nipple.

Next time you go put on a light to medium weight and bust out 15 reps with each different hand position and see which one suits your body. make sure u use strict form and mentally engage the muscles and feel the squeeze. You will see which one feels most comfortable to you.


----------

